# My Ford Freestyle is Dead



## Katigan (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi! 
This morning I was about to leave to do errands, and my car wouldn't start. When I turn the key, nothing happens: no sound, no movement. The headlights work, the lights inside the car are on, even the alarm to let you know you left your headlights on works. The phone charger still works and the only light on the dash is the blinking "theft" light. We tried putting more gas in, we tried jumping it, but nothing seems to be working. We haven't driven the car in about a week.
Does this sound like a dead battery? Or something more?

Thanks so much for any advice you might have!


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

If the theft light is flashing fast you have a problem with your key. Either your key is bad or the transponder in the ignition switch may be bad. Try another key that is the most common problem.


----------



## Katigan (Apr 15, 2010)

We do have two keys for this car and neither work. In the past it's had some rough, prolonged startups. Could it be the starter?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very possible but if the theft light is flashing fast when you turn the key the security system disables the starter. The light should come on for a second or two with the key on and then go out.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

I know you have a Ford, however my daughter's boyfriend had exactly the same problem/symptoms with his GM. and it WAS a dead starter. Perhaps it is the same with your Ford.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Could also be the negative cable, loose connection, to the starter. That happened on my Ford truck and I as well had interior lights but she acted dead. 

I came back after work, riding in the company truck all day, and got in mine after it sitting all day and nothing. 

Found the wire, jiggled it a bit and full power, cranked right over.

Might give a look into that.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

The phone charger still works and the only light on the dash is the blinking "theft" light. 

If the light is blinking this needs to be checked out. A bad starter or lose cable won't cause the theft light. This is caused by the anti theft module not reading the key correctly.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

well excuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUUUUuuuuuuuuuusee me. :thumbup:


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Didn't mean to offend anyone. I am a tech at a ford dealer and see this concern.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

You didn't, I'm just being a clown.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I'd start with cleaning the battery terminals and cable connectors.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd just burn it and collect the insurance. :laughing:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

cjm94 said:


> I am a tech at a ford dealer and see this concern.


 
Know anything about '98 F-150's? I've heard that the catalytic converter on the six cylinders tend to become blocked. 

I have one, 4.2, and it doesn't have the power, especially from take off from a red light, she once did. Now at 165k miles. On the freeway, no problems.

Like it's having trouble breathing or exhaling if you will.

Thanks.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes I have seen a few of them plugged. I would also check the mass air flow sensor on the air cleaner they get dirty and reduce power. An easy check for the cat is to loosen the exhaust before it and take a drive. Will sound like a hot rod too


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

...or maybe it's a coil on one (or more) of the spark plug wires.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Good call on the coils. Never see them bad


----------



## Katigan (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks so much for all the advice. I'm thinking it is the security system because we've tried almost everything. Even got out the old manual and troubleshot everything possible. 
The theft light is blinking slowly, but it's the only light on the dash. I will let you all know what it is when we figure it out. Here's hoping it's something cheap! :thumbsup:


----------



## reelangler (Nov 18, 2011)

Shoulda got a chevy.....


----------



## Katigan (Apr 15, 2010)

Ha! Our other car is a Chevy!  
Anway, thanks for everyone's advice. It turned out that a mouse chewed through the connection to the starter. I can't believe we didn't catch that! We had to have a flatbed tow and everything. I guess that's what we get for living in the country.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

reelangler said:


> Shoulda got a chevy.....


 
BLASPHEMY! 

Shoulda got a snake.


----------

